# My first iwagumi 60x30x30cm



## Paulus (12 Jul 2010)

this is my first iwagumi  well i tried to make a nice iwagumi scape 

some information about the tank:

dimensions: 60x30x30cm
lighting: 2x24W
Filtration: Eheim 2213

i rescaped this tank again. the previous scape was boring and the driftwood was almost gone. so time to clean the whole tank again and begin with a fresh start 







i wanted to try some new materials and soil. online i found some *Seiryu stones*. i like them very much. the shape and the color is great. the only problem with buying stones online is the choice you have. if there is any choice to make  you buy the stones with an amount in KG. always a surprise what you will find inside the box. they sent 4 large stones. so i made them a bit smaller.



















































time for test object number 2, the soil. i always used normal gravel but this time i got something different. *Colombo Flora Base Japanse soil*. great soil i love it 

















let the fun begin: aquascaping!!! w00t  after puzzling with the stones a made different scapes


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2010)

foreground plant i used Utricularia graminifolia, middle Eleocharis acicularis and Pogostemon helferi the background i am using for blyxa japonica.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2010)

after some weeks it is again time to trim the plants. the UG is growing very fast. i like the soil even more with this plant grow 

update time:


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jul 2010)

very nice iwagumi paulus       im quite jealous of the growth of your UG as im afraid I just cant get it to grow in my tanks


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jul 2010)

Congratulations on growing such a nice carpet of UG!!  You don't find many of them on UKAPS!!

PS What's with the orange CO2 drop checker?!


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2010)

now it looks like:








@george: what do you mean with the orange? (no it is not for the world cup ). but i can;t get it greener, i only use the soil and a littlebit of CO2.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jul 2010)

With bromo blue pH reagent/4dKH solution is blue with little or no CO2, green with some, and yellow with too much.

Yours is orange, so I wonder if it's bromo blue, or another type of pH reagent?  Is it from a pH test kit?  Which brand?


----------



## glenn (12 Jul 2010)

wow congrats on your UG carpet, many find it troublesome (me included) and sorry about it uprooting, i guess it needs trimming regulary with sutch good growth   (lucky you  )


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> With bromo blue pH reagent/4dKH solution is blue with little or no CO2, green with some, and yellow with too much.
> 
> Yours is orange, so I wonder if it's bromo blue, or another type of pH reagent?  Is it from a pH test kit?  Which brand?



no idea which brand it is. i also use it for my larger tank and there the color is green  so it works but in the iwagumi it was only at the beginning green. So i guess it is the soil that makes the orange effect


----------



## sanj (12 Jul 2010)

Very nice carpet, but i had a similar thing happen to my dwarf hair grass, these ADA like soils do not seem to hold these shallow rooted plants very well when dense. My fish were partly to blame for the uprooting too.


----------



## Paulus (12 Jul 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Very nice carpet, but i had a similar thing happen to my dwarf hair grass, these ADA like soils do not seem to hold these shallow rooted plants very well when dense. My fish were partly to blame for the uprooting too.



this was done by my hand. it was still hold to the soil. i did this to replant the UG


----------



## Nelson (12 Jul 2010)

thats fantastic.amazing UG carpet   .


----------



## Celestial (12 Jul 2010)

The tank looks huge! Looks fantastic and you have shed new light on what I can do with my tank now, thankyou!   

That carpet is worthy for the gods... and I mean it.   

Thanks, Celestial


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jul 2010)

Nice UG Carpet indeed, I guess that can only be grown that way with RO water, as tap water it does not do so well. Congrats


----------

